# Amazingly colourful cichlid.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

If you like Cichlids this fish is definatly something to consider. They are from Lake Tanganyika.

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/other/enantiopus_kilesa.html


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Some very similar were listed for sale recently:

Enantiopus melanogenys

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/Don..._Tricoti_Tanks_amp_lots_of_stuff_-231565.html

Very nice fish!


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

More melanogenys available now:

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/Enantiopus_Melanogenis_quot_isanga_quot_Frys_-232607.html


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow.. those are some really nice fish!


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

those are some interesting cichlids. i've never seen those body types before. that's what i love about this hobby, so much variety.


----------

